
Show HN: FlightList – Find cheap, one-way flights within a departure date range - ismaelyws
https://www.flightlist.io
======
mvid
Where do people get access to this flight data? I have interesting travel
requirements, to the point that I would probably want to filter the raw data
itself, but I thought it was highly locked down?

------
kevinyun
Cool, just added to Pushbullet to check this out later.

Curious, there are other services that also have search functionality within a
date range. When someone creates these flight checker apps, what is unique to
each one? Aren’t there only a limited amount of flight data at any given time?

------
dryja
I may have spotted a bug. I am choosing Warsaw Chopin Airport (WAW) as a
departure, but it shows results from WMI too :/

------
thylacine222
Thank you for letting the From: field be unspecified! I haven't seen a site
that lets you do that.

------
theyoungwolf
Stuck on spinner when I visit the site

